# dialup connection in ubuntu



## DR RANJAN (Oct 20, 2006)

hi  I have a airtel gprs connection. I am using dku5 data cable(nokia3220) . plz tell me how I use internet on ubuntu.(guiadence/ any software)


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 21, 2006)

ubuntu is not made for dial up! u can not connect dialup on ubuntu for more than 1-2 minute that is coz of bug in ubuntu.( source ubuntu irc, ubuntu forum)so try any other distro any but except ubuntu.
here is the tutorial
*www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=398&view=getnewpost

have fun


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 21, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> ubuntu is not made for dial up! u can not connect dialup on ubuntu for more than 1-2 minute that is coz of bug in ubuntu.( source ubuntu irc, ubuntu forum)so try any other distro any but except ubuntu.
> here is the tutorial
> *www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=398&view=getnewpost
> 
> have fun



nothing like that, i am able to run inet through gprs & normal dialup both without any problems in ubuntu 6.06 LTS 


@DR RANJAN connect your phone properly, open terminal, type 
	
	



```
sudo wvdialconf
```
 & post the output here.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 21, 2006)

than u r lucky mate when i created the tutorial on above linked thread at that time i was able to use net on ubuntu. but that also after lots of attempt. but later it stopped working than i did the search about it on ubuntu forum than i came to no about the bug in ubuntu. and when i raised this question in ubuntu irc channel. some ubuntu devloper told me that it is going to be fixed in next ubuntu release.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 21, 2006)

In Dapper?
Maybe it's specific to some kind of hardware that you're using.
Can you be more specific on that bug. It may help somebody else.


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 21, 2006)

wierd  , anyway DR RANJAN can atleast give it a shot


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 21, 2006)

here it is *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269876

and here is reported bug
*launchpad.net/bugs/40855
i am not the only 1 but lots of user r facing this problem and only on ubuntu. But wvdial works very smoothly on fedora4 and other distro.


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 21, 2006)

that sounds allright mate but i know people from this forum who have dialup workin fine on ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu dapper, for eg: led_shankar.

the line dropping problem happened to me too, but it was solved as i left wvdial & connected through the gui interface i.e. the "networking" tool found in applications (assuming i have gnome)

& ofcourse i have a smartlink softmodem/winmodem.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 21, 2006)

even i also tried that but it didn't worked for me  i even tried kppd.
thats why i am now using fedora 4. 


> gprsuser
> 
> 
> I need help i am getting following error when i used my samsung C110 mobile as modem with Aritel GRPS mobile office connection
> ...


----------



## JGuru (Oct 21, 2006)

@Desi-Tek, The problem is that Ubuntu doesn't work very well with all hardware.
 Dial-up  works very well for me. So you shouldn't come to a conclusion that Ubuntu
 doesn't support dial-up!! Yes, there are some bugs. Let's hope in future releases
 of Ubuntu things are sorted out.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 22, 2006)

but it is able to detect my mobile, prolific chipset datacable. and i am able to connect gprs on ubuntu but it remains active only for 1-2minute than it get disconnected. so how can i say that it does not support my mobile or datacable or hardware?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 22, 2006)

ur h/w are all detected yaar.u can verify it using "lspci" command its listing.they detected this as a bug too.then after this much time no fix?...
i tried dialup last on ubuntu hoary only and it worked perfectly.also not on a moby phone .but using a ISP+external dialup56kbps modem.
so i configure /etc/wvdial.conf using wvdialconf command and then set the connxn using pppconfig command and dialled either "wvdial" or "pon ppp0" for connxn had u tried this method?


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 22, 2006)

may be thats why author of that thread on launchpad made this comment 


> Re: [Bug 40855] Re: System>admin>network & modem monitor don't function correctly from John Y. at 2006-06-12 20:53:16 UTC
> 
> Yup, this bug was reported against dapper. I don't have the time to play
> anymore games with this. If the ubuntu developers don't care about the
> ...


i may soon install redhat enterprise edition on my pc.  as fedora 4 is not mounting ntfs drive i tried almost all the driver and fedora ppl told me to obtain fedora 5. but i don't have broadband to download it so i have no other chooice.
i think instead of wasting time in creating new distro linux developer should concentrate in providing quality.


----------



## DR RANJAN (Oct 29, 2006)

hi chester, i use ur trick, but its not work for me!!!
__________
hi desi_tek,  i want ur suggestion about linux.  plz tell me...which one(linux os) support dialup connection & easy to easy to use for beginners


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 29, 2006)

Chester said:
			
		

> @DR RANJAN connect your phone properly, open terminal, type
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ do that first

don't worry i have the same phone and data cable.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 29, 2006)

finally i switched to fedora now i have no problem in connecting gprs and every thing is running fine for me 

@DR RANJAN go for any distro other than ubuntu and family. u will be able to connect gprs.
ubuntu has some serious problem with kppp


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 29, 2006)

still don't fully agree to you mate, yesterday i installed *K*ubuntu dapper on my friends pc and yes getin dialup to work was pain,
kppp couldn't find /etc/resolv.conf
the ppp daemon died unexpectedly etc etc

same happened with wvdial, at last i was able to connect by appending "Carrier Check = NO" in /etc/wvdial.conf

have to agree kppp sucks


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 30, 2006)

but it works fine on fedora. and ubuntu has problem with SLIP/PPP (Point-to-Point Protocol ). and i used almost all the dialer available on Ubuntu  but none of them worked for me. it only allow me to access net for 1-2 minute than it gives up.
and i am facing this problem only with gprs. never tested with external dialup modem.
and this is the output of wvdialconf

```
[root@localhost Dheeraj]# wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
Port Scan<*1>: S1   S2   S3   S4   S5   S6   S7   S8
Port Scan<*1>: S9   S10  S11  S12  S13  S14  S15  S16
Port Scan<*1>: S17  S18  S19  S20  S21  S22  S23  S24
Port Scan<*1>: S25  S26  S27  S28  S29  S30  S31  S32
Port Scan<*1>: S33  S34  S35  S36  S37  S38  S39  S40
Port Scan<*1>: S41  S42  S43  S44  S45  S46  S47  S48
Port Scan<*1>: S49  S50  S51  S52  S53  S54  S55  S56
Port Scan<*1>: S57  S58  S59  S60  S61  S62  S63  S64
Port Scan<*1>: S65  S66  S67  S68  S69  S70  S71  S72
Port Scan<*1>: S73  S74  S75
ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK
ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK
ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK
ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK
ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK
ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK
ttyUSB1<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- LG Electronics Inc.
ttyUSB1<*1>: Speed 230400: AT --
ttyUSB1<*1>: Speed 230400: AT --
ttyUSB1<*1>: Speed 230400: AT -- \uffff\uffff
ttyUSB1<*1>: Max speed is 115200; that should be safe.
ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK
Found a modem on /dev/ttyUSB1.
Modem configuration written to /etc/wvdial.conf.
ttyUSB1<Info>: Speed 115200; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"
```
__________
Ill be ver very thankfull if u will solve this problem

```
root@avtar:/home/dheeraj# wvdial
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.55
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
ATZ
OK
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
OK
--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com";
AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com";
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATDT*99***2#
--> Waiting for carrier.
ATDT*99***2#
CONNECT
~[7f]}#@!}!}8} }<}!}$}&@}#}$@#}%}&_8^G}"}&} } } } }'}"}(}"[1a]e~~~
--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.
--> Starting pppd at Sat Oct 28 07:10:25 2006
--> Pid of pppd: 8791
--> Using interface ppp0
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> local  IP address 10.190.202.94
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> remote IP address 10.0.0.1
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> primary   DNS address 202.56.230.5
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> secondary DNS address 202.56.240.5
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> Connect time 2.0 minutes.
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> pppd: ��[05][08]�[01][06][08]
--> Disconnecting at Sat Oct 28 07:12:28 2006
--> The PPP daemon has died: Lack of LCP echo responses (exit code = 15)
--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.
--> I guess that's it for now, exiting
--> Provider is overloaded(often the case) or line problem.
--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 15)
```


----------



## eddie (Oct 31, 2006)

@Desi-Tek.com: Check the contents of your /etc/ppp/options file. If you have anything like lcp-echo-failure mentioned in the file then delete that line and any others related to lcp. If you don't know how to edit the file manually then post the contents here and one of us will tell you how to do it correctly or else you might create more problems for yourself.

As for your NTFS problem. You don't need a new version of distro...you need a new kernel. Just download the kernel source from www.kernel.org and compile one yourself.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 16, 2006)

ab





			
				eddie said:
			
		

> @Desi-Tek.com: Check the contents of your /etc/ppp/options file. If you have anything like lcp-echo-failure mentioned in the file then delete that line and any others related to lcp. If you don't know how to edit the file manually then post the contents here and one of us will tell you how to do it correctly or else you might create more problems for yourself.
> 
> As for your NTFS problem. You don't need a new version of distro...you need a new kernel. Just download the kernel source from www.kernel.org and compile one yourself.


mate u made my day  now i am able to use gprs on ubuntu without any problem
its complete credit goes to u.

it is difficult for me to believe  but thats true now i can access non stop net on ubuntu 
can u pls tell me wat does lcp realy means? and why it was not allowing me to connect gprs for more than 2 minute? gprs?


----------



## JGuru (Nov 16, 2006)

@Desi_Tek, *LCP* means *Link Control Protocol*.  Reason :

*lcp-echo-failure n
 If this option is given, 'pppd' will presume the peer to be dead if n LCP echo-requests are sent without
 receiving a valid LCP echo-reply. If this happens, 'pppd' will terminate the connection. Use of this
 option requires a non-zero value for the lcp-echo- interval parameter. This option can be used to
 enable pppd to terminate after the physical connection has been broken (e.g., the modem has hung up)
 in situations where no hardware modem control lines are available*.


----------



## int86 (Mar 6, 2007)

I cant edit the wvdial file in etc folder.
I neither can delete or paste in that folder.
 But I can run the sudo command succesfully in the terminal with the same login id and pass


----------



## eddie (Mar 7, 2007)

^ you need to be either root or use sudo while editing the files in that folder.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey didn't want to start a new thread so asking my query realated to net in ubuntu here itself...
After a bit of struggle i managed to get my MTNL TriBand net connection running on Ubuntu Dapper...
That i managed when my mode in router was pppoe...
But i prefer using the bridge mode...
So how do i make a pppoe connection in ubuntu to connect my net using it...
Is it possible and do i have to download any packages for it...


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 7, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Hey didn't want to start a new thread so asking my query realated to net in ubuntu here itself...
> After a bit of struggle i managed to get my MTNL TriBand net connection running on Ubuntu Dapper...
> That i managed when my mode in router was pppoe...
> But i prefer using the bridge mode...
> ...


fedore provides a nice script "adsl-setup" to do it

see if RP-PPPoEworks for u however it did'nt work for me
__________


			
				int86 said:
			
		

> I cant edit the wvdial file in etc folder.
> I neither can delete or paste in that folder.
> But I can run the sudo command succesfully in the terminal with the same login id and pass


read this
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_browse_files.2Ffolders_as_root_user_in_Nautilus
hey just go through the ubuntu guide page it more than enough for a newbie before u ask an query


----------



## int86 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanx all
resolved


----------



## eddie (Mar 8, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Hey didn't want to start a new thread so asking my query realated to net in ubuntu here itself...
> After a bit of struggle i managed to get my MTNL TriBand net connection running on Ubuntu Dapper...
> That i managed when my mode in router was pppoe...
> But i prefer using the bridge mode...
> ...


 Have you tried executing ppoeconf or adsl-setup commands from a terminal window as root? Remove all your previous network settings...shift your router into bridged mode...restart and try those commands. I have never tried it but hopefully one of them should work.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah tried using pppoeconf command but it gives error message that some controller not found or something like that...


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Mar 8, 2007)

same here it is not working for me either


----------



## eddie (Mar 8, 2007)

It would be great if you people actually gave the error messages instead of posting "some controller not found". If you post in such a way then only advice you'll get is to install "some controller" which you can grab from "some place" at "some price".


----------



## freebird (Mar 8, 2007)

first of all,make sure that ur lan is up.U can use "ifconfig  -a" command in a terminal.
just post "ifconfig  -a" o/p too.

/sbin/pppoeconf is used for configuring xdsl connxn in bridge mode.it is curses based.u can just copy paste the error message from terminal,itna to kar yaar?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 9, 2007)

Net running fine to ubuntu in pppoe mode...but i want to configure mode...will post the output of ifconfig and the error msg as soon as i boot into linux...


----------

